# Is there a downloadable manual or may be an e-book or such for the newest LR?



## Biff (Sep 25, 2018)

Is there a downloadable manual or may be an e-book or such for the newest LR?


----------



## DGStinner (Sep 25, 2018)

Other than Victoria's?
Adobe Lightroom Classic CC - The Missing FAQ | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## clee01l (Sep 25, 2018)

Victoria has them here: Freebies


----------



## Biff (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you for Adobe Lightroom Classic CC – The Missing FAQ.

And thank you for Victoria's e-book, but I do not get an e-mail / link after signing up the newsletter to get it.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 25, 2018)

Biff said:


> Thank you for Adobe Lightroom Classic CC – The Missing FAQ.
> 
> And thank you for Victoria's e-book, but I do not get an e-mail / link after signing up the newsletter to get it.


I get an email to complete the process.  You may be blocking it with a SPAM filter   Check your SPAM folder.


----------



## Biff (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes, I did, no e-mail in the spam.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 25, 2018)

When you click on Dave's link you go to this page.   What happens after you enter your email check a check box and click "Send Me My Free eBook"?





You should get a confirmation web page that includes this:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Biff

Which form are you using? I can't find any quick start registrations under your forum email address, but you could have been using another one. I've got a hartbot.de pending confirmation today, but occasionally the registration emails are blocked at a ISP level rather than local spam.


----------



## Biff (Sep 25, 2018)

> When you click on Dave's link you go to this page.


You mean, your's...?...I see, both links leads to the same newsletter as it seems.



> What happens after you enter your email check a check box and click "Send Me My Free eBook"?


The same what happens with you, I would say (it is the third or fourth time I sign up for the newsletter):





Besides of there is no email I receive.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep, all the same list. It's not resending the confirmation email because it thinks you should have received it a few hours ago when you first registered. Drop me an email via the contact page and we'll get you sorted.


----------



## Biff (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello Victoria,

Now I see, this Victoria, from here, didn't know that, yes, that hartbot email is mine, sorry, if I had known this I would have used the forum email address.


----------



## Biff (Sep 25, 2018)

> Yep, all the same list. It's not resending the confirmation email because it thinks you should have received it a few hours ago when you first registered. Drop me an email via the contact page and we'll get you sorted.


 Many thanks, done.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 26, 2018)

And there is the PDF reference from Adobe of course: 
https://helpx.adobe.com/pdf/lightroom_reference.pdf


----------



## Biff (Sep 26, 2018)

Many thanks, could not found that one. It seems to be for Lightroom Classic CC v7.3.1. It appears there is no such manual for the newest stable LR, 7.5.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 26, 2018)

Biff said:


> Many thanks, could not found that one. It seems to be for Lightroom Classic CC v7.3.1. It appears there is no such manual for the newest stable LR, 7.5.


The manual is good for any LR Classic version 7.x


----------



## Biff (Sep 26, 2018)

OK, I had thought there might be new features missing since 7.3, but may be there are not any since 7.3.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Biff said:


> OK, I had thought there might be new features missing since 7.3, but may be there are not any since 7.3.


There are some additions in the recent releases, the extra's about 7.4 can be found here:
New features summary for the October 2017 and later releases of Lightroom Classic CC

And the extra's with 7.5 can be found here:
New features summary for the October 2017 and later releases of Lightroom Classic CC


----------



## Biff (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you very much for the links. OK, some new features / options added since then.


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 27, 2018)

Biff said:


> Thank you very much for the links. OK, some new features / options added since then.


Adobe seems to be on a two month release cadence for 7.X releases.  That frequency makes it very difficult for a single book to be updated that frequently.  Welcome to the downsides of frequent releases. 

Phil Burton


----------



## Biff (Sep 27, 2018)

Ah alright, the downsides, thank you, Phil.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 27, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> That frequency makes it very difficult for a single book to be updated that frequently.



Yup, it's a full time job. My paid Missing FAQ and Edit Like a Pro books stay up to date for each new release, but the freebies don't get updated.  I don't know of any others that are staying up to date. Even the official help files are usually out of date.


----------

